# 06/12/2004 Hiking Madison & Adams



## Stephen (Jun 1, 2004)

*Trip:* Madison & Adams
*Trail(s):* Valley Way, (Watson Path), the Airline 
*Date/Time:* June 12 departing 7:45am
*Speed:* Slow as molasses (last trip approx 1.4 x book time) 

I am working my way up to a late summer Presi, and I figured that this is one way to see where I stand as far as enduring elevation gain. This trip is rated [lp: 10.0 miles, 5,000 feet, 7:30]. I'm estimating a good 10:30 for me to finish the trip.

Still deciding on the exact route, so I can be easily swayed...

Stephen


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jun 1, 2004)

Can I come along, huh, please, well can I ?

These are two I need for my list. It's currently at 15 peaks, a ways to go still.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm bringing a friend to the whites next weeking for some camping.  We are planning on doing Osceola on Wednesday and depending on how much he likes it, we may join you.    I don't expect us to be very fast as well.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 10, 2004)

I have to cancel out. We are throwing a birthday party for my soon-to-be 4 year old on Sunday, and my wife is out of her wits trying to get everything planned out.

I'm finding that my "plan" for aggressive hiking this year is probably going to have to be scaled back...

-Stephen


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm still going.  The alarm is set for 3:00am.  The plan is, Air Line up and Valley Way down.   I hope to reach the trailhead by 5:30.  Looks like the weather will be great.  (knock on wood)


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 15, 2004)

Did you ascend M/A? 

The weather Friday was perfect for any hike. What a beautiful day!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jun 15, 2004)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Did you ascend M/A?
> 
> The weather Friday was perfect for any hike. What a beautiful day!



Were you talking to me or Stephen?  If me, trip report posted.


----------

